
Covid-19 has led to a pandemic of plastic pollution - laurex
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/06/22/covid-19-has-led-to-a-pandemic-of-plastic-pollution
======
Fjolsvith
Governors will start locking states down soon as plastic infection rates skew
logarithmicly.

------
datashaman
...and information pollution.

~~~
jakeogh
CDC Influenza and pneumonia deaths by influenza season and age: United States,
2008–2015: [https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/health_policy/influenza-and-
pn...](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/health_policy/influenza-and-pneumonia-
deaths-2008-2015.pdf)

sha3_256:94b10eebd74923586d3ddbc762499de0ac42eb835663d8768fa9bcc786c1811a

